# John Williams, Warwickshire horse vet, loses appeal



## kanter (19 June 2008)

Just read this in Horse and Hound.

He is now barred from practising, what a waste of a good vet


----------



## Super_Kat (19 June 2008)

Is this the guy that signed off health papers before the test results arrived back? What a shame


----------



## RachelMcTimoney (19 June 2008)

God i cannot believe that, does that mean he can't practise supervised either? Sorry my H&amp;H not arrived AGAIN!


----------



## Maesfen (19 June 2008)

I quite agree, it is a shame and a total waste; very hard for him now but he knew the rules in place.  But I also blame the person who put him in this position in the first place by not having the tests done early enough so that the results were back, don't you?  If they were done early enough then apologies, the fault lies with the lab and they need to answer why they were delayed in the first place too.  Are they having any repercussions, it doesn't sound like it?


----------



## kanter (19 June 2008)

Yes, from Ratley.

They were Nick Skelton's horses.

I agree, that he knew the rules and should not have broken them, especially as he apparently had been ticked off before. However it seems a shame they could not come to some agreement where he could continue to practice, but not do any export or documentation work.


----------



## BBH (19 June 2008)

I agree, I bet huge pressure was put on him to sign things off and I hope that person feels guilty for putting him in that position. However I also think that if he had been pulled up over this before he should have learnt his lesson and said no. What a waste.


----------



## Skhosu (19 June 2008)

I agree tbh, they are there for a reason, its one of the breeding diseases I believe and Russel is used as a stallion, there are never any guarantees. All vet work involves signing papers, you would just not know if he was truthful or not bh


----------



## PapaFrita (20 June 2008)

Jeepers. That happens all the time here 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I thought he'd been suspended and then allowed to practise again, no?


----------



## pinktiger (20 June 2008)

it is such a shame, and a waste of a good vet,,, but i'm sorry 'pulled up before' and did it again?????,, IMHO hes clearly a very clever man and although he will not be a vet anymore am sure he will find something to put his expertise and experience into/pass onto! wish him the best of luck!


----------



## Robyn0288 (23 June 2008)

Im training to be a vet and we are told from day one that falsifying documents is taken very seriously and can result in being struck off. He knew the risk, so he only has himself to blame. 

On the other hand i do feel sorry for him, and I know that many people who are very much against the ruling. But at the end of the day you should be able to trust vets to be 100% honest, which is, i suppose, why the order is so severe.


----------



## skewbaldpony (24 June 2008)

I have been in a position where a vet (not in this country) was put under unreasonable pressure to falsify papers (backdating a vaccination to qualify quarantine) and went ahead and did so.
I was pretty horrified, but I didn't shop him, did I? Seems to me I had a lot more to lose as a mere groom (like, er, I would have been out of work and a displaced person in a foreign country) than he did as a vet. (One client. Yes a big, big client, but still only one client. I dunno maybe his practice would've collapsed without them?) Also I couldn't really shop him because, like a lot of grooms back then, I was technically an illegal immigrant! 
What a fine and noble industry!


----------

